# Fox removal tool 398-00-681 measures please



## gipsy (Dec 1, 2004)

Anyone haveing fox removal tool for 398-00-681 32mm float please send measure for outside diametar, and thread measure(probably m8).
Material, looking on images looks like steal or??
If possible in metric.
Thanks in advance


----------



## mtnbiker4life (Sep 19, 2005)

gipsy said:


> Anyone haveing fox removal tool for 398-00-681 32mm float please send measure for outside diametar, and thread measure(probably m8).
> Material, looking on images looks like steal or??
> If possible in metric.
> Thanks in advance


Pull apart a Fox 32 fork and take the measurements..............that way you know it will be correct. Tools you might need a digital caliper or the ability to convert units and a thread pitch gauge.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

I would prefer to ensure the measurements were correct by taking them myself. The time to perform the the necessary tasks to achieve that would be well worth it.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

I guess the OP didn't like our answers and has departed the scene. I guess the OP only asks an average question with no response once every 4 years. Joined in 2004 and only has 3 posts. Go figure.


----------



## gipsy (Dec 1, 2004)

Thanks for that
To take it apart I wanted to make a tool first.
Too measure thread pitch, in this case, the calliper is of no help before taking it apart 
The measure is 8mm x 1mm if anyone needs to know.


----------



## gipsy (Dec 1, 2004)

Hi Cleared2land, sorry I did not see your useless answer in time.
Anyway, go figure how smart am I if I only ask for help once every 4 years!!


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

gipsy said:


> Anyway, go figure how smart am I if I only ask for help once every 4 years!!


So you're a genius, is that what you are saying?


----------



## LarryFahn (Jul 19, 2005)

gipsy said:


> Anyway, go figure how smart am I if I only ask for help once every 4 years!!


Einstein asked questions every day...


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

So, smart guy (his words) seeks help and asks question, gets replies, then fails the courtesy to reply for almost a year. Then he has the audacity to comment on how smart he is because of his response?

Again, go figure.


----------

